# New Competition question



## Bruce B (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't work.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

gatorgrillin said:
			
		

> Would you attend a BBQ Competition if it were load in on Sunday the 2nd,Judging Monday the 3rd? Are you willing to take a day off work for a competition?


Well, I don't work either and kinda far of a drive but what do you mean, if it were load in?


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 25, 2005)

I usually have to take off Friday already for a weekend comp. They are always 200-400 miles away so  in order to get there, get set-up and going, I have to take all day Friday.


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 25, 2005)

Honestly, probably not.

Good Q!

Jack


----------

